

Show HN: Playground for JS, ES-6, Polymer-0.8 - ngduc
http://howjs.com/#v2

======
CatsoCatsoCatso
I can't go to a newline, both my enter keys are not doing anything. Is this
intentional?

~~~
ngduc
Are you using Chrome/Safari? It has an issue with line breaks in Firefox.

